# Impulse 9 vs Warp 9 Motor, what's the difference?



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

dogstar74 said:


> What is the difference between the Warp 9 motor and the Impulse 9 motor from NetGain? These are the two that I have narrowed my search down to, but the descriptions of each motor are almost cut and pasted from the manufacturer's specifications page. Could someone please help me make sense out of this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Aaron


I know the Impluse has a short stack than the warp....usually that means higher RPM per volt and lower torque per amp, if all else is equal.
Other than that....oh and they claim that some how the Impluse has a better mechanical intrface to transmisions, for what its worth...

go with the warp 9...


----------



## dogstar74 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you GT for responding.

So let me see if I have this right.

Impulse = shorter, higher RPM, less torque (i.e. faster high end, but sluggish starts) but better mechanical interface.

Warp = Longer, Lower total RPM, but peppier torque? (i.e faster off the line but won't reach as fast of high speed as the Impulse.)

Allright, anything else different about the two?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

I had the same questions and my research basically came down to Impulse 9 being an upgraded version of 8" motor. So why would I pay same price of Warp 9 for an essentially 8" motor? I think Impulse 9 is just a marketing gimmick to sell more motors. As long as they cost the same I would go with Warp 9.

I guess if donor car had trouble fitting full size 9" motor, then you could go with Impulse, since its shorter, but at that point might as well get real 8" motor at less cost.

Just my opinion...


----------



## dogstar74 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies! Sounds like the Warp9 is in the lead so far. 

Aaron.


----------



## Ian J. (Feb 21, 2021)

dimitri said:


> I had the same questions and my research basically came down to Impulse 9 being an upgraded version of 8" motor. So why would I pay same price of Warp 9 for an essentially 8" motor? I think Impulse 9 is just a marketing gimmick to sell more motors. As long as they cost the same I would go with Warp 9.
> 
> I guess if donor car had trouble fitting full size 9" motor, then you could go with Impulse, since its shorter, but at that point might as well get real 8" motor at less cost.
> 
> Just my opinion...


i need a shorter 8 inch for my beetle to avoid cutting , if not the impulse 9 what would you suggest in an 8”?? Thanks!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Both are basically forklift motors with brush advance and a nice paintjob
They both have a really STUPID plane shaft with keyway rather than a sensible splined drive

Why pay 40 times as much for an inferior product?


----------



## Ian J. (Feb 21, 2021)

Duncan said:


> Both are basically forklift motors with brush advance and a nice paintjob
> They both have a really STUPID plane shaft with keyway rather than a sensible splined drive
> 
> Why pay 40 times as much for an inferior product?


thanks!


Duncan said:


> Both are basically forklift motors with brush advance and a nice paintjob
> They both have a really STUPID plane shaft with keyway rather than a sensible splined drive
> 
> Why pay 40 times as much for an inferior product?


Thanks! Which 8” motors do you recommend if I’m avoiding the impulse 9 I’m brand new to all this, thanks so much!


----------

